# Leo eggs... infertile, dehydrated?



## Pirate7 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hello,

Gecko laid a few days ago. The eggs were found about 24 hours (i think) after they have been laid when i found them they were like this.

are these things, infertile or dehydrated... i had the same problems last year when i was getting eggs... or is it something i am doing wrong...

(there is a pot of calcium in the viv at all time, changed weekly!)










Thanks

P7


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

looking at the amount of moisture on the eggs and sides of the box I wouldn't say they were dehydrated, plus I've found eggs late before and if fertile they've bounced back within a day or so ~ have you candled them at all to check if fertile or not?


----------



## Pirate7 (Apr 7, 2008)

Okay thanks mate...

I'll see what happends over the next fiew weeks... one hasn't changed but one has become slightly larger. I havn't had the chance to candle them yet, but im going to later tonight... 

P7


----------



## K.J.Geckos (Sep 7, 2006)

you can rule out dehydration now by just putting a peice of wet paper towl or some damp moss over them to rehydrate them.if it is rehydration they need they would bounce back...i would candle them,or leave them an if they go yellow/brown an mouldy there are no good.your vermiculite looks nice though so i think they are just bad eggs.what humidity have you got in the inc?


----------



## Pirate7 (Apr 7, 2008)

Okay ill get some wet paper towel to see if i can get anything. I'll leave them untill yellow/brown as i dont have a torch, thanks... erm they are around the 75% mark...


----------



## Pirate7 (Apr 7, 2008)

I just candled them and both of them were yellow, dose that mean they are gonners? and i should throw them away?

thanks


----------



## Pirate7 (Apr 7, 2008)

I put some paper towel over the eggs one has grown but its stil dented... and the other one is still srivled.. but BOTH inside are Yellow and they all have viens, thats okay isn't it? 

Thanks..


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

yellow is infertile.
BUT having said that.. i and many other breeders dont throw any eggs away until they are black, and flat!


----------



## Pirate7 (Apr 7, 2008)

okay thanks freekygeeky. I'll keep them untill they're flat and black.. Last year they were breeding and i had the same problem.. could it mean the male is infertile? cause if the female was infertile she wouldn't be producing eggs?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Pirate7 said:


> okay thanks freekygeeky. I'll keep them untill they're flat and black.. Last year they were breeding and i had the same problem.. could it mean the male is infertile? cause if the female was infertile she wouldn't be producing eggs?


maybe they just arent compatable, just like some humans.
he could be infertile, she could be too i guess. who knows.
they do however look very soggy, even my infertile ones are round and hard (but yellow) does she have correct calicum / vits etc (sorry if you have already said it?)


----------



## Pirate7 (Apr 7, 2008)

ohh right, fiar enough, it's only a male and a female living together (getting another gecko soon) Thats a pain, before i got them they were living together, they were part of a breeding set from my friend but since he gave them to me they just havn't been fertile... could it be that there is only the 1 female?

Yeah, they have a small water bowel with calcium.. and they get the t-rex vit dust.which is what there food is dusted with every-time i feed. am i doing something wrong with that? i feed them 8 silent crickets every other day...


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

Pirate7 said:


> Yeah, they have a small water bowel with calcium.. and they get the t-rex vit dust.which is what there food is dusted with every-time i feed. am i doing something wrong with that? i feed them 8 silent crickets every other day...


that may be part of your problem ~ apart from the ever present calci dish I dust the food with calcium during the week and vits at weekends and I also found my females will eat a lot more during the season too (apart from a day or so just before they lay) they get fed everyday plus they have a fresh dish of mealies at all times


----------



## Pirate7 (Apr 7, 2008)

Okay thanks, so what you're saying is Vit the crickets at the weekend and the rest of the time dust them in calcium? as well as feed every day? 

so am i underfeeding and not giving them the right ammount of calcium?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Pirate7 said:


> Okay thanks, so what you're saying is Vit the crickets at the weekend and the rest of the time dust them in calcium? as well as feed every day?
> 
> so am i underfeeding and not giving them the right ammount of calcium?



i think so yea...


----------



## Pirate7 (Apr 7, 2008)

Okay thanks mate, ill feed them again tomorow and ill start to dust them with calcium and vits in the weekend!

Poor geckos... it wouldn't have effected them health wise at all will it?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Pirate7 said:


> Okay thanks mate, ill feed them again tomorow and ill start to dust them with calcium and vits in the weekend!
> 
> Poor geckos... it wouldn't have effected them health wise at all will it?



well aslong as they arent thin, or showing signs of MBD? im sure they will be fine


----------



## K.J.Geckos (Sep 7, 2006)

yellow eggs dont mean infertile at all.thats a myth.you can hatch a perfectly healthy gecko out of a yellow egg its just not the normal way as most geckos lay nice white eggs.keep it untill its complely collapsed,you might be suprised!

with the feeding i always fed mine every day an as much as they wanted during the breeding season.slip some more fatty foods in their diet in the breeding season such as wax worms an hoppers.crickets are fine but they are not really that nutritious compared to hoppers an the odd wax worms.meal worms can be left in a dish at all times an just lightly dust these when you leave them in there.this way if they feel peckish they have something to nibble on.also no one has mentioned that females are usually starving after they lay.feed them as much as they want!its best to have a fat gecko then a thin one with problems later on.i used to have wax worm wednsday where my geckos would have wax worms for there treat of the month!with over 40 geckos it wasnt cheap but then a animals health is more important to me.what weight are your females?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

nuttyaboutgeckos said:


> yellow eggs dont mean infertile at all.thats a myth.you can hatch a perfectly healthy gecko out of a yellow egg its just not the normal way as most geckos lay nice white eggs.keep it untill its complely collapsed,you might be suprised!


yellow inside, is infertile. Im sure. All ours which have been yellow insdie have been infertile.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

good pics here

Milwaukee Reptiles - Egg Fertility and Incubation Information


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

if you candle them as soon as they are laid most are yellow, mine were, they need to be left about a week or so then they should show viens by then if they are fertile.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

kirsten said:


> if you candle them as soon as they are laid most are yellow, mine were, they need to be left about a week or so then they should show viens by then if they are fertile.


yea definatly, they have to start to sttemp to grow etc.. but having said that i still keep bright yellow ones until they are black and flat lol


----------



## K.J.Geckos (Sep 7, 2006)

i have had yellow eggs though an they have hatched.i couldnt see any veins but it hatched.i dont know if it was how i was candling them or what but they hatched.usually if you can see a bullseye then yes maybe they wont hatch but im just saying through my breeding set up experience keep it,its not going to harm anyone!books say certain animals are extinct but then they find them all wrong by finding one.just wait an see!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

nuttyaboutgeckos said:


> i have had yellow eggs though an they have hatched.i couldnt see any veins but it hatched.i dont know if it was how i was candling them or what but they hatched.usually if you can see a bullseye then yes maybe they wont hatch but im just saying through my breeding set up experience keep it,its not going to harm anyone!books say certain animals are extinct but then they find them all wrong by finding one.just wait an see!


yup which is why i keep all eggs. 
but when its luminous yellow, whcih infertile ones can be , they are so obvious.. its such an amazing colour!! impressive if you ask me! hehe


----------



## Pirate7 (Apr 7, 2008)

I am still going to carry on incubating the eggs, i have nothing to lose,.. i might even gain something.... but they do have some viens in them... 



freekygeeky said:


> well aslong as they arent thin, or showing signs of MBD? im sure they will be fine


no signs of MBD, bones are nice and strong. Nope i dont think they are but here are some pictures i took... today. are they thin? 

Male..









Female.. 












nuttyaboutgeckos said:


> yellow eggs dont mean infertile at all.thats a myth.you can hatch a perfectly healthy gecko out of a yellow egg its just not the normal way as most geckos lay nice white eggs.keep it untill its complely collapsed,you might be suprised!
> 
> with the feeding i always fed mine every day an as much as they wanted during the breeding season.slip some more fatty foods in their diet in the breeding season such as wax worms an hoppers.crickets are fine but they are not really that nutritious compared to hoppers an the odd wax worms.meal worms can be left in a dish at all times an just lightly dust these when you leave them in there.this way if they feel peckish they have something to nibble on.also no one has mentioned that females are usually starving after they lay.feed them as much as they want!its best to have a fat gecko then a thin one with problems later on.i used to have wax worm wednsday where my geckos would have wax worms for there treat of the month!with over 40 geckos it wasnt cheap but then a animals health is more important to me.what weight are your females?


the eggs do actually have some veins in them, thats good right?

Okay that cool.... i need to get some more food, i will get some waxy's.. and some mealys... Up to the last week i was feeding them on hoppers. I swaped them becuase i thought the hoppers were less nutritious. 

Well i weight her, it said she was 25grams and i also weighed the male he was 25grams and then i weighted my snake and he was 25grams as well.. so i think they are buggerd. I need to get some digital ones...

Just to say, i know there are ment to be 2 females to 1 male, but they are closly watched. I got them when i had a 2 foot viv and i have just moved them into a 4 foot will be getting another one in the next fiew weeks.. as i have let them 2 settle down.. im in talks with getting another one atm!!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Pirate7 said:


> I am still going to carry on incubating the eggs, i have nothing to lose,.. i might even gain something.... but they do have some viens in them...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they look fine 

the viens in the ggs mean they ae fertile.


----------



## Pirate7 (Apr 7, 2008)

thanks freekygeeky! and that's a good sign.. so im worrying over nothing then, thank god... just need to get there weight up abit again especially the female..


this is what my eggs look like... i was only able to take a picture of 1 becuase they were cooling down! and its exactly the same with my other egg, this one is more plump tho.










on the round side there is another little red looking vein only small though.


----------



## K.J.Geckos (Sep 7, 2006)

see told you!!veins means they are fertile as there is a blood flow in the egg.simlar to a human featus an the unbilical cord.its drawning in o2 from the outside of its shell to live.shes nice and fat.shes defo not 25g i would say about 51g looking at her tail fat maybe more but shes certainly a great weight for breeding.the male looks nice an chunky for breeding also.the hoppers are better to feed but just play with there food basicly.just think how would you like to have beans on toast every night for 20 years when you could have a nice steak or a sunday dinner lol.brown crickets are generally better then blacks but they are noisy.there shell is thinner then the blacks but the silents are complelty fine also.try give her waxies once a month other wise they get addicted to them.they love them but they are basicly just fatty for them an not much in the form of nutrition there.kinda like giving a child sweets to eat.you might find that she wont eat for a couple of days after an this is normal shes just being stubborn an holding out for more waxies but refuse to give them her only as a treat.with meal worms some like them some dont.so dont worry if she doesnt eat them.if shes hungry-wich some how i doubt with her nice chunky self-she will eat them if shes that desperate.


----------



## K.J.Geckos (Sep 7, 2006)

also forgot to mention,she looks rounded already around the tummy so she will have more eggs devloping.make sure you keep her calcium dish toped up.i dusted every feed with calcium during the breeding months

try not to handle your eggs also.you havent turned them at all have you from the position they were found in as you can drown it if you do?


----------



## Pirate7 (Apr 7, 2008)

Okay thanks nuttyaboutgeckos. 

I wont i only handle them that once to candle them & to put them into the pot.. and nope they haven't moved from the originial possition.


----------



## K.J.Geckos (Sep 7, 2006)

they should be fine then hun.just have patience with them an they might plum up nicely.hope you have some cute little babys soon!


----------



## Pirate7 (Apr 7, 2008)

Thank you!  Ohh thats something i lack lol, guess i can build up some excitement.


----------

